# Ternetzi not eating ?



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

Ok, here's the question :

My yellow badass was introduced to the tank with my two original p's about 2 weeks ago. He was the most dominant member in his tank at the lfs and of course my two original p's are definitely the original keepers of my home tank....they are always the first to eat and I have never seen him (the big guy) eat at all in the last week. I have been varying the diet from anything like chicken breast, shrimp, beefheart, pellets, goldfish, and two mice. The only thing he would touch was the goldfish and the chicken. Now he touches nothing and stands idly by while the reds gorge themselves, then he chases them around for most of the night...

Any suggestions people ?


----------



## PyGoPaT (Jun 16, 2003)

I would suggest to check the water parameters, because ternetzis and other wild specimens require a near perfect water (ph7 is fine, no nitrates). 
If the parameters are fine, maybe he will eat soon in front of you


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks. that is something I was actually wondering yesterday. My ph isnt too far off. it's right around 6.0 right now. no nitrates, 0 ppm ammonia. maybe still do a partial water change for just the ph alone then ? that and the temp is a little low. right now it's been hovering at 78 for the last week instead of the usual 82. (aggressive jerk killed one of my two heaters)


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Maybe your fish is going on a hunger strike. I see my reds not eat for a while but after a couple days they start eating anything that hits the tank. Give him some time and get back to us about your Tern.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

PyGoPaT said:


> I would suggest to check the water parameters, because ternetzis and other wild specimens require a near perfect water (ph7 is fine, no nitrates).
> If the parameters are fine, maybe he will eat soon in front of you


 I dont really agree with this statement. My pygos are all wild caught, live in a ph of 8 and are growing and eating very well, there is also almost no way to have a nitrate value of 0.
If it is in fact a yellow nattereri, he is probably just establishing himself in the tank and will start eating when he gets hungry.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

whats the tank temp? i say do a nice 30% water change, add a bit of aquarium salt and range the temp to 82 or so. if he doesnt eat, seek a pysician. LOL!


----------

